# How can I remove sun glare from a picture



## Giorgekid (Apr 24, 2016)

I have no idea how I can remove the sun glare from this picture ....so....can anyone please help me ??


----------



## Peeb (Apr 24, 2016)

My response would be a question followed by an observation:

QUESTION: what photo-editing software is available to you?

OBSERVATION:  The image is over-exposed, which in many cases is not totally fixable.  If an image is slightly underexposed, you can use software to retrieve detail, but if details are washed out by over-exposure, at some point those details are not recoverable.


----------



## manaheim (Apr 24, 2016)

Not fixable. Exposed beyond what the camera could handle, so the data is simply not there. If you have it in a raw you can pull it down a bit and recover it a little, but I doubt you do.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 24, 2016)

Yep.... It's blown-out (overexposed).

How to solve it:  Learn how to display and read the histogram on your camera.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 24, 2016)

As stated above, blown out, no real hope.  
One thing that would help is understanding photography so it doesn't happen again.  Start Here: Digital Photography Tutorials


----------



## yaopey (Apr 25, 2016)

I was going to suggest frequency separation but as others have mentioned, it's blown highlights instead of sun glare.

Judging by the nature of the photo, it was taken with a phone? Unfortunately, camera phone has its own limitations which include not able to capture the extreme contrast in this case.


----------



## s.smith (Apr 26, 2016)

you can use any photo editing software to edit photographs, according to your need.


----------



## sashbar (Apr 26, 2016)

Depends of how much it is overexposed. I guess C1 Pro can fix it partly but not completely. It is blown out, but modern software can cure some areas that look completely blown. This one looks seriously blown though.  If you send me the raw file, I could try. I guess it can be made more acceptable. Again, depends on the camera/sensor.

Alternatively, download Capture One Pro 9 30-day free trial and try to fix it by lowering exposure a bit, and moving Highlights fader all the way to the right. There is a Highlights triangle button above, it will show you the blown areas.

If it is a phone camera, then just forget about it.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 26, 2016)

s.smith said:


> you can use any photo editing software to edit photographs, according to your need.


Here this one is blown out a little.  Please fix for me.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 26, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> s.smith said:
> 
> 
> > you can use any photo editing software to edit photographs, according to your need.
> ...


----------



## table1349 (Apr 26, 2016)

480sparky said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > s.smith said:
> ...


Missed it.  She's 22, 5'7", 105 lbs, 38C-24-36, blonde with cat green eyes.  Isn't that the loveliest beach she is laying on?  To bad they made her put her bikini on after I got this shot.


----------



## waday (Apr 26, 2016)

Probably not what you had in mind?


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 26, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Missed it.  She's 22, 5'7", 105 lbs, 38C-24-36, blonde with cat green eyes.  Isn't that the loveliest beach she is laying on?  To bad they made her put her bikini on after I got this shot.



Actually, *he* is 50, 5'6", 345 lbs, no hair and brown eyes.  And he's wearing a t-shirt.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 26, 2016)

480sparky said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Missed it.  She's 22, 5'7", 105 lbs, 38C-24-36, blonde with cat green eyes.  Isn't that the loveliest beach she is laying on?  To bad they made her put her bikini on after I got this shot.
> ...


Still missed it, no T shirt, just a mankini.  If you get lucky tonight just picture this.  Then take 5 or 6 more viagra.


----------



## manaheim (Apr 30, 2016)

480sparky said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > s.smith said:
> ...



OMG... Laughed out loud. BRAVO! TOUCHE! BRILLIANTLY played, sir.



waday said:


> Probably not what you had in mind?View attachment 120345



Wow. That is actually quite cool. Kudos.


----------



## hfocal (May 9, 2016)

Can probably only 'fix' it with a mix of editing techniques. Clone, Paint, Retouching


----------

